# Given green light on ⅝ now may need sprinklers



## Cleanprofessionals (Feb 18, 2022)

Greetings, I have an empty basement in 2 unit apt that I was in the process of converting the basement to a basement apt using fire rated ⅝ sheetrock on walls and ceilings and everywhere the eye could see. The basement is a walk out and so was moving forward with renovations and plumber and electrician work mostly finished and paid when the inspector mentioned that it might need to be sprinklered. I don't think it was a hard must and mentioned it in pushing mostly to cover himself in case ge neded to change his mind later. Where did that come from and is there a rebuttal in code I can comply with as is and proceed? Really appreciate the look. Thanks!


----------



## steveray (Feb 18, 2022)

Once you go to 3 apartments it is typically considered "commercial" and out of the 1&2 family code.....Hire a professional in your area who knows the code....


----------



## Cleanprofessionals (Feb 18, 2022)

Thanks for feedback!


----------



## Cleanprofessionals (Feb 18, 2022)

Is there any place online I could start to research it and what I'd look for?


----------



## steveray (Feb 18, 2022)

IEBC chapter 10 maybe for change of occupancy....


----------

